# Woodland Scenics Incline Sets



## [email protected] (Apr 29, 2016)

Hello,
I'm building a rather large double-track layout (will require approximately 300' of HO code 83 track) and would like to use a Woodland Scenics 2% incline set. I have already laid plywood and Homasote on my L-girder constructed benchwork, so a cookie-cutter approach for inclines is out of the question at this point. I actually bought one 2% incline set and 8 four-inch risers and have experimented with them to see if they will help provide the scenic effect that I would like....namely, having one double-track cross over the other, with a double-track truss bridge at each of the crossovers. 

While experimenting with the incline set and risers, I noticed that when you place 2 of the 4" riser sections side-by-side and curve them, obviously the outside riser ends up shorter than the inside one because the distance around the outside of the curve is greater. I'm wondering if anybody has experienced this problem and how was it solved. I'm guessing that I will just have to cut end pieces from additional risers to fill in the gap mentioned above.

Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance,
Mondo


----------



## MikeL (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi Mondo,

I am a big fan of the Woodland Scenic Incline / Risers - doing it manually just wasn't working for me.

If I understand your question, the risers are like an accordion, this ensures that both sides will end up "even" after a curve.

Mike


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 29, 2016)

MikeL said:


> Hi Mondo,
> 
> I am a big fan of the Woodland Scenic Incline / Risers - doing it manually just wasn't working for me.
> 
> ...


Hi Mike,
I know they are like an accordion, however, like I said, I have a double-track mainline and therefore will need to use 2 sets of inclines next to each other. When you have 2 incline sections going around a curve, the outer one ends up shorter than the inner one because of the difference in radii.

I think I know the answer like I mentioned....I will just have to cut sections out of a spare riser to fill in the gap.

Mondo


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Use the Incline Starters on top of either a riser or extruded foam insulation board to provide the extra length. The starters are like getting 4 pieces of the 1st 2' of the inclines set, giving you more versatility in gaining height.


----------



## thysell (Jun 8, 2013)

I just ran into this very problem. I stretched the outer riser and compressed the inner riser so that they both started and stopped in the same place. This was for an 18" and 20" radii. It was pretty easy and worked really well.
Pete


----------

